

Why Did It Take So Long to Shut Down Silk Road? - azazo
https://medium.com/editors-picks/86d97b0dc928

======
saddestcatever
The article talks a ton about the utility and reasons of popularity behind
Silk Road - however with the exception of saying "..uh.. Tor slash encryption"
never actually answers "Why Did It Take So Long to Shut Down Silk Road?"

